# A Message From Early Riser!!!



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 14, 2005)

from ER: "I have WONDERFUL NEWS T-O-D-A-Y!

I have asked it be released and have attached it here to let you/all know what is going on with our family crisis (Toni's cancer illness).

To all concerned and those I may have hurt or offended in the last few months through any of my statements or actions, I am dreadfully sorry. I ask your understanding and forgiveness. With all that had been going on in my life the last 6 months I guess I have been balled up inside and mad at the world and there is no excuse for some of the things I may have possibly said or done to hurt others, I ask your understanding and forgiveness to anyone I may have affected.

Just wanted to bring you up to date since many have shown concern for my wife's health in our fight against liver cancer.

Let me go back and start from the beginning. Back in September my wife Toni started having issues of sickness when eating and off and on irregular attacks now and then with bouts of throwing up after meals, not being able to keep food on her stomach, then moved on to having some issues with constipation abdominal pain, and passing of bowel.

We were sent to the hospital for an emergency colonostapy check up, and the day the checkup was done we were told Toni needed IMMEDIATE emergency surgery! She had a complete blockage of the colon and the test could not be completed due to the blockages in her intestine. We were told it looked like a serious cancer infection of the colon area.

We were quickly scheduled for surgery and when the surgery was complete, the doctors came out to report that they had removed a large cantaloupe sized tumor....., 17" of her colon...., her right ovary which the large tumor had attached to and engulfed the entire right ovary and why it was also removed. Not only that but they were concerns that the cancer had matastized and spread to other areas of the abdomen. We were faced with the projections from the Doctors that my wife Toni most likely had as little a 6 months to probably no more than 2 years left to live. Stage 4 cancer, which had spread to multiple other parts of the body.

It looked like I would loose my wife, the love of my life, which I had been blessed to have shared the last 32 years with.

Not only was the above news bad enough, but while in the hospital, post surgery, her incision had become infected and they had to reopen the stomach wound area to drain, and they had to leave her incision open to drain the infection to allow it to heal from the inside out, they could not re-stitch her incision and for a week while in the hospital and for about 5-6 weeks later at home, I was faced with cleaning and packing the open wound in her stomach twice a day, every day while slowly watching her body heal from the inside out and all but being able to literally look inside my wife's stomach into the slowly healing open wound.

We made it through what I thought was the most terrible news that a husband/father could be given, we made it through the healing of the incision wounds, and then we were scheduled for a PET/CT scan to search her body to see if the cancer was present anywhere else in her body. What we found out was just as horrific as anything else we had already been through.

Her first cancer scan showed that even after removing a cantaloupe sized tumor, her right ovary, and 17" of her colon, she also still had cancer in the abdominal walls, cancer in her lymph nodes, as well as 7 inoperable cancer tumors in her liver.

The whole world by now it seemed was praying for my wife and family, we started chemo treatments and after the first 1/2 round of chemo, it was time for a follow up scan to see how the cancers had responded to the first half of our first round of chemo treatments. What we needed was a miracle from God and prayers to be answered.

Our first follow up scan showed a "miracle", and prayers were being heard and answered. Toni's lymph nodes had ALL CLEARED, her abdominal walls had ALL CLEARED, 5 of the 7 inoperable tumors in her liver had COMPLETELY DISSAPEARED, and out of the two remaining tumors in her liver, one had remarkedly decreased in size and the other 7th tumor had at least not grown any.

Since the first PET/CT scan we have continued with the second half of our chemotheraphy and we had our second follow-up scan done this past Thursday February 10th, 2005, with our reports and appointment with the Doctor scheduled to be heard Valentines Day Monday February 14th to hear the results of the second 1/2 of our chemotheraphy and how the cancers had responded to the second 1/2 of our treatments.

This morning we were shown that God does answer prayers, and that our God is a living God, that can and does still perform MIRACLES TODAY!

This morning our Dr. came in and said he had the best news that we could have asked him to give to us. Toni's remaining 2 tumors in her liver were COMPLETELY G-O-N-E, the latest PET/CT scan showed her body to be completely CANCER FREE! He said her test showed her to be in COMPLETE REMISSION!

When asked…, the Doctor said he couldn't explain these things other than that we do have some new medicines which have hit the market in the last 6 months, but that it's not often he would see a patient with the amount of cancer and spread of the cancer to a stage 4 in so many multiple areas of the body respond in such a way and so quickly as ours have. He does warn that cancer is incurable and this does not mean she is cured, as there is no known cure for cancer, but he suggested us to continue with the remaining 4 more chemo treatments and we would talk then on the direction we would take with the follow up scans and any further treatment to protect her body from the cancer coming back or re-growing.

They were however one new, not seen before area of concern in the scan, in the intestine rectum area that showed some inflammation, he doesn't believe it to be cancerous at this point, only infection or inflammation from a strain/hard bowel, and we have a recheck scheduled for the coming week to clear up that concern with our regular family doctor.

Just to hear this Dr. come out and say REMISSION and uncommon to see such a complete turn around so quick, was remarkable to him, and he doesn't see these kinds of reports often, was such a wonderful Valentines Day gift in itself. We certainly all had a few tears in our eyes and shared with our doctor our own personal religious beliefs...., that “we” understand..., and that our God is a living God, whom does hear and answers our prayers, and is still quite capable of performing miracles in today's time, and that is all the explaination we needed.

I am happy to be able to share this testimony with you this morning and I can't help but believe in some way there's a reason our correspondence has moved forward in such a way as it has in only a few conversations or short back and forth e-mails. We may never know how God works through us, but I am blessed to know he answers our prayers.

Our course of direction today after hearing this wonderful report, was to continue the last 4 remaining already scheduled chemo treatments and at their end, we will discuss how we continue our fight against any reocurance of this disease.

Praises to God! Thanks to all for their prayers and continued prayer. Remember us.

February 14th Valentines Day 2005

Early riser"


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 14, 2005)

I just got this too Jeff  

Prayers are being answered


----------



## HT2 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Jeff......*

This is indeed great news!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so very happy to hear that all is well in the "EARLY RISER CAMP"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HuntinTom (Feb 14, 2005)

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful news Jeff!!!  ER (Larry), if you and Toni are reading this -- Please know my prayers remain joined with yours and many, many others for continued progress in whipping this thing!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 14, 2005)

That is some fantastic news...


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 14, 2005)

what tom said!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 14, 2005)

That is FANTASTIC!!!  
Talk about an uplifting story!     Congrats ER to you and your wife and have a wonderful Valentines day!  

Gage


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Feb 14, 2005)

Great news.


----------



## Tom Borck (Feb 14, 2005)

Sure have been thinking about you and your wife!!  Great news ER!!!  

God Bless!!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Feb 14, 2005)

God is good!!! That brings some tears of joy.  I'll still be praying for you.


----------



## mpowell (Feb 14, 2005)

wow!  that's great news for your wife.  i hope she continues to be healed and that her cancer stays in remission.


----------



## Carp (Feb 14, 2005)

Great News!!!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Wonderful testimony and fantastic news E.R.*

God bless you and Toni.   

Al


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm so happy for the two of you.  You will remain in my prayers


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 14, 2005)

*Praise be, praise be, praise be!*

THAT is what I'm saying!  
I just don't understand the suffering some people must endure but I sure understand the power of His grace!!  
So very glad to hear things are looking so much better and still praying for Toni to be living pain and cancer free soon and long!    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 14, 2005)

What great news to hear on Valentines Day. This is great. God has heard our prayers and answered with a miracle. God bless you ER and Toni.


----------



## goldentrout (Feb 14, 2005)

GREAT GREAT NEWS!!!!


----------



## Ga-Spur (Feb 14, 2005)

I have been thinking about Y'all and it is good to hear the good news. May God continue to heal .  Thank you for the update E. R.


----------



## Hardy (Feb 14, 2005)

Great News!!! 

ER and Toni can continue to count on my prayers and I truly believe that miracles really do happen and that God controls them all


----------



## shotgun (Feb 14, 2005)

God Is Good!..... All The Time

All The Time.. God Is Good!!!

We Will Continue To Lift You Both Up To The Almighty.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 14, 2005)

Larry, You and Toni have all our prayers.  Be strong.

Jim


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 14, 2005)

praise The Lord !!!!!!!


----------



## 6wheeler (Feb 14, 2005)

*Ain't nothing greater than GOD*

Larry and Toni my continued prayers for you both.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the wonderful news. What a mighty God we serve!


----------



## General Lee (Feb 14, 2005)

AMEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 14, 2005)

Thats great news...Hopefully everything will continue to get better!!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 14, 2005)

Great news ER.  Our prayers will continue.

Hoss


----------



## broadhead (Feb 14, 2005)

Great news ER. You have been missed. Thoughts and prayers continue.


----------



## CAL (Feb 14, 2005)

Great news on Valentines Day.There is one thing that God can't do..........He can never fail!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 14, 2005)

Thats the best news I've heard all day. Hope things continue to get better and better!


----------



## pendy (Feb 14, 2005)

*Early Riser*

You and your wife are in my thoughts and prayers. God is Great.


----------



## Flash (Feb 14, 2005)

GOD is sooo good


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 14, 2005)

Praise God!!!!! What a miracle!!! That is great news and a wonderful testimony!!


----------



## Woody (Feb 14, 2005)

Best news I've heard all day!! --- Thank goodness!


----------



## gabuckeye (Feb 14, 2005)

*Er*

That is wonderful news.  I will continue to keep your wife and you in my prayers.


----------



## southernclay (Feb 14, 2005)

That is one of the best things I've ever read on Woody's. ER our prayers for your wife, you and doctors are continued.


----------



## huntfish (Feb 15, 2005)

Fantastic news.    Will keep on praying.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Feb 15, 2005)

*Good New's*

PRAISE GOD  ,  ER you and MISS TONI  continue the fight and we will keep praying 
           w/t


----------



## NUTT (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you JESUS for the work in their life. YOU are wonderful! GOD BLESS! NUTT


----------



## Duff (Feb 15, 2005)

What a great post to read to start the day! God bless and will continue praying. Great news to hear


----------



## Kansashunter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Er*

Great news. What a fantastic valentine present.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 15, 2005)

Great News ER..   


Kind of puts all the possible "offending" threads in the proper perspective.  They really don't mean a hill of beans.  ( Although I love them)


----------



## Randy (Feb 15, 2005)

ER.
That is wonderful news.  She needs to get well as you guys said ya'll would take the wife and I to a good place you know of to eat.  I told Carol of Toni's problems and we have been praying and looking forward to going out with you guys!


----------



## Razorback (Feb 15, 2005)

Great News!

Larry, I happy for you & Toni and will keep up the prayers.

Kenneth aka Razorback


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 15, 2005)

Awesome news.

God is awesome and his grace is sufficient.


----------



## Preacher2671 (Feb 15, 2005)

Great news ER....that is the wonderful GOD I serve


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Feb 16, 2005)

Sounds like 2005 is going to be a great year for you and your family!

That is awesome news!    

Bandy


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 17, 2005)

ER asked me to post this response for him: "tell everyone who replied and said they would keep us in their prayers to please do so we really appreciate everyone’s thoughts concerns and prayers as well as need to keep them coming. "


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 17, 2005)

That is great news Larry and I hope and pray to here even better news in the near future...


----------



## meriwether john (Feb 18, 2005)

Awesome news and continued prayers.


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 20, 2005)

Larry,

What wonderful news! I'm so glad that I've had the priveledge to meet you & Toni. I pray that everything continues to work out for the both of you.

The Lord has definitely blessed you both.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Feb 21, 2005)

Larry & Toni,

That is wonderful news!!!!!    

We will continue to pray for y'all.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 22, 2005)

Good deal, Larry!  Through Him, all things are possible.


----------

